
Discovering Spider Bots with Syslog-NG and Stream Processing - capkutay
https://www.striim.com/blog/2018/04/when-yandex-behaves-oddly-discovering-spider-bots-with-syslog-ng-and-striim/
======
capkutay
this blog post may be vendor specific but the practices can be used with other
streaming frameworks

